# Blue frozen screen



## lina50 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have a 15" macbook pro OSX 10.4.11 2.16GHz Intel Core 2 Duo 1GB 667 MHz Ram , runnins safari 4.1.3

when i start up the mac there are grey/white/blace horizontal lines throughout. i keep pressing down the power button over and over till it works. sometimes it freezes on a blue screen.
when it does work, the main screen will either freeze or the icons get fuzzy.

what to do .
this has been happening for a week. I have owne this mac for a few years now. please help. i have attache a picture of the grey lines


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Not sure I can add much, but that looks hardware related.


----------



## lina50 (Sep 26, 2011)

what do you suggest/or think needs to be replace? cost?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

lina50 said:


> what do you suggest/or think needs to be replace? cost?


If you have an Apple store or an authorized Apple repairer near you I would get an opinion from them?

Does the visual issues start immediately when the computer starts or after it begins to load the OS?


----------



## lina50 (Sep 26, 2011)

I restalled the mac os with disc 1 and disc two. computers seems to start fine now. however I noticed tiny horizontal lines. not as bad as before though. do you think there maybe something wrong with the video card or something loose. My warranty expired for mac and really cant afford an authorize dealer to fix at the moment.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

When you booted off the OS X DVD to install a clean system, was there issues then?
If not than it's likely purely a software issue and not hardware.


----------



## lina50 (Sep 26, 2011)

When I reinstalled the OS disc 1 and 2,...the program such as the internet and everything else seems to run fine..but then the screen gets horizontal lines and then freezes. any suggestions? is this a hardware issue? Do I need to replace the LCD screen?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

lina50 said:


> When I reinstalled the OS disc 1 and 2,...the program such as the internet and everything else seems to run fine..but then the screen gets horizontal lines and then freezes. any suggestions? is this a hardware issue? Do I need to replace the LCD screen?


1) Can you answer my previous question? (** This is while booted from the DVD, not after the OS was re-installed **)

2) Can you add a screenshot of the "new", smaller horizontal lines you see? (Need to see if same or different issue)


----------



## lina50 (Sep 26, 2011)

1) Can you answer my previous question? (** This is while booted from the DVD, not after the OS was re-installed **)

2) Can you add a screenshot of the "new", smaller horizontal lines you see? (Need to see if same or different issue)

Oh sorry Headrush...while I was reinstalling the OS from the disc there was no problem...the computer never froze and no lines. the install went through the entire way.

The lines are actually the same and the computer freezes randomly.

thanks for your help. what do you think?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Strange, I wasn't expecting that.

When you reboot, if you hold the *option* key until the boot selector appears, does the problem still exists? (prior to picking the hard drive to boot)
When you reboot, if you hold the *shift* key while booting, does the problem still exist?


----------



## lina50 (Sep 26, 2011)

when i reboot, holding the option key prior to picking the hard drive ...the computer is fine.

I am actually using it right now...so far for the past 1 hour it hasnt acted up yet...lets see what happens.


----------



## lina50 (Sep 26, 2011)

I was updated the software and when I had to restart the computer it starting showing the lines while starting up and froze....i held down the power key to restart and when it did it went to the blue screen...then i trying rebooting with holding down the shift key and still showed lines at the bottom screen . but the computer is able to work as it is right now. Do you think I should reinstall mac os again maybe?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Did you recently upgrade to 10.4.11 and that is when the problem started or had you been running 10.4.11 for some time without problems and then the problem appeared?

You said you re-installed once already, did you install 3rd party applications/software also?


----------



## lina50 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have always been running 10.4.11 since I got the computer a few years ago and now all of the sudden the freezing problem started. 

I reinstalled once only with the original Mac OS disc that came with the computer.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

lina50 said:


> I have always been running 10.4.11 since I got the computer a few years ago and now all of the sudden the freezing problem started.


Did and are the freezing and screen issue happening at the same time?
These *could* be different issues and if I'm talking about screen issues and you're talking freezing, we might not get to where we need to be.

Do you have an external hard drive that you could install a clean OS X on and boot from?

Does it run longer before the problem happens if the laptop has been off for some time?


----------



## lina50 (Sep 26, 2011)

The screen will have lines and then freeze about a minute or less later. 
The computer is on sleep when I am not using it. I probably use the computer for average 2-3 per day. 

I do have an external hard drive (this is what I use to back up). Not really sure how to install os X on the external and not sure how to boot from it either.


----------

